# Relaunch of >500mm lenses?



## daniela (Jun 14, 2015)

Are there any rumors out there, that Canon is working on new versions of the big white 500 & 600mm lenses?

My husband has been told by Japanese friends that the existing 500mm and 600mm lenses are not optimized for really high MP sensors like the 5Ds. But Canon seems to be working on successors of these lenses. 

I follewd the hint of one of the forum readers and bought an used 500mm L IS lens. But I gave it back because the IS had an issue. So I am again looking for an Prime >500mm. Should I wait until X-Mas or buy one now? Could there be an announcement in autumn?

G
Daniela


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2015)

We should be seeing the successors in 8 years or so.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 14, 2015)

The MK II versions were recently released, and almost certainly optimized for digital, and are about as good as a lens gets without doubling or tripling the price. It takes years to pay back the investment in developing and producing these lenses, so it will be a very long time before we see updates.

The thought that lenses need to be optimized for 100MP sensors does not play. When you take a lens, any lens, and put it on a high MP camera, the image suddenly has more resolution. What you do see when you view a high mp image at 100% is any imperfections, and they are all imperfect, its just a matter of how much. Some do not realize that the very air between a lens and a distant subject is often the cause of far more distortion than exists in the lens.

The 800mm lens is one in need of modernizing, and rumors occasionally float up that it will appear. A $17,000 lens does not really excite me, which is probably why we haven't seen it yet.


----------



## danski0224 (Jun 14, 2015)

I don't see how "not optimized" is possible.

Surely the folks over in the Canon Lens Division know what the folks over in Canon Camera Development are doing, given the life cycles of the products.

If there are "new and improved" versions in the works, the current VII lenses may seem "cheap" in comparison.

Given the steps that need to be taken to optimize output from the 7DII, that Nikon and (probably) the upcoming 50mp Canons, most issues seem to stem from user error, not the lens.


----------



## candc (Jun 14, 2015)

daniela said:


> I follewd the hint of one of the forum readers and bought an used 500mm L IS lens. But I gave it back because the IS had an issue. So I am again looking for an Prime >500mm. Should I wait until X-Mas or buy one now? Could there be an announcement in autumn?
> 
> G
> Daniela



it sounds like a version 1 500l? from what i understand the iq of the ver1 lenses is about as good as the ver2 ones but canon made improvements to the is, af, min focus, and weight reduction. 

i have seen a lot of fantastic images taken with the 500ii. even 100% crops on an aps-c body look good so i don't think it would have any issues on the high mp ff bodies.


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 14, 2015)

The current Canon Supertelephoto lens lineup is likely the sharpest lenses to be released this decade, or next, and who knows it may take even longer to outperform them.
I would call the Canon's supertelephoto lenses "futureproof" as much as anything (barring the ageing 800mm). My guess is that Canon is going to try to implement Diffractive Optics in version 3 (as seen in the new 400 DO II), which will probably make IQ worse (just a bit, don't worry), but make significant gains in weight and size.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 14, 2015)

daniela said:


> Are there any rumors out there, that Canon is working on new versions of the big white 500 & 600mm lenses?
> 
> My husband has been told by Japanese friends that the existing 500mm and 600mm lenses are not optimized for really high MP sensors like the 5Ds. But Canon seems to be working on successors of these lenses.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing whoever told him that doesn't understand optics at all.


----------



## daniela (Jun 14, 2015)

candc said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > I follewd the hint of one of the forum readers and bought an used 500mm L IS lens. But I gave it back because the IS had an issue. So I am again looking for an Prime >500mm. Should I wait until X-Mas or buy one now? Could there be an announcement in autumn?
> ...



The problem of this used lens was an scratching sound when focussing and unsharp pictures when the IS was switched on. So I returend it. Yes, this was an L IS not L IS II


----------



## daniela (Jun 14, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any rumors out there, that Canon is working on new versions of the big white 500 & 600mm lenses?
> ...



I can not say, if you are right or not, but he works for Nikon and develops lenses. And he was right at rumoring the new Sony 7RII and some other things. In his opinion Canon wants to upgrade the lenses to stellar image qualities for using it on bigger sensors.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2015)

daniela said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > daniela said:
> ...


I can't see a new version of the 500F4.... The MTF curves on that lens are a flat line at the top of the graph. The 600f4 is just about as good.....

What I would expect to see is a 500F5.6 or a 600F5.6..... That might be more likely....


----------



## dswtan (Jun 14, 2015)

daniela said:


> ...he works for *Nikon *and develops lenses.



I don't mean to be sarcastic (there's too much of that here), but you say that and he's trying to throw doubt on his primary competitor's lenses?


----------



## dolina (Jun 14, 2015)

Nor understand rumors. ;D



bdunbar79 said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any rumors out there, that Canon is working on new versions of the big white 500 & 600mm lenses?
> ...


----------



## dolina (Jun 14, 2015)

daniela said:


> I can not say, if you are right or not, but he works for Nikon and develops lenses. And he was right at rumoring the new Sony 7RII and some other things. In his opinion Canon wants to upgrade the lenses to stellar image qualities for using it on bigger sensors.


Make it simpler for yourself. Dump your Canon system and buy a Nikon. He probably knows what's happening next with Nikon.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 14, 2015)

daniela said:


> Are there any rumors out there, that Canon is working on new versions of the big white 500 & 600mm lenses?
> 
> My husband has been told by Japanese friends that the existing 500mm and 600mm lenses are not optimized for really high MP sensors like the 5Ds. But Canon seems to be working on successors of these lenses.
> 
> ...



The 500 f/4L II IS and 600 f/4L II IS lenses are more than capable of resolving all 50 MP's off the 5Ds/r and then some. Since it doesn't exactly work that way I'll just simplify it and say in a photo, you are likely going to get a high percentage of the resolution afforded by the sensor. So in other words they are already optimized for a high resolution sensor.


----------



## daniela (Jun 14, 2015)

dswtan said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > ...he works for *Nikon *and develops lenses.
> ...



Yes, but not to throw some waste or mud on Canon. He just said, that there are internal rumors, that Canon is updating their fast highend primes. So as an hint for me, to check out, if this could be true.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2015)

daniela said:


> dswtan said:
> 
> 
> > daniela said:
> ...


It could be as simple as better nano coatings....
The 800F5.6 is overdue for an update...
The 400F5.6 is WAY overdue for an update....
They are doing lots of work on DO lenses.....
There are rumors of a 500F5.6 lens.....

it's almost inconceivable that Canon wouldn't be working on their longer primes.....


----------



## daniela (Jun 14, 2015)

dolina said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > I can not say, if you are right or not, but he works for Nikon and develops lenses. And he was right at rumoring the new Sony 7RII and some other things. In his opinion Canon wants to upgrade the lenses to stellar image qualities for using it on bigger sensors.
> ...



;D This could be a statement from my husband. (He owns a D810, D750 and ´DF and a lot (really a lot) of lenses). And my daughters boyfriend uses Alpha 7II and Alpha 7R with adapters and Zeiss lenses. Only I stay with Canon. 
I see the differences in physical image quality (we have superb BIG prints on Acryl and Alu-Dibond in our house), but I have spent a lot of money in Canon too. On the university I used an A1 to take the shots for our campus magazine. So I stayed with Canon. And there is a bit of resilience inside me who lets me think that I can find my own way. I just hope the 5DIV or 6D will be a stellar evolution (like the 7D or my old 1N)


----------



## dolina (Jun 14, 2015)

daniela said:


> ;D This could be a statement from my husband. (He owns a D810, D750 and ´DF and a lot (really a lot) of lenses). And my daughters boyfriend uses Alpha 7II and Alpha 7R with adapters and Zeiss lenses. Only I stay with Canon.
> I see the differences in physical image quality (we have superb BIG prints on Acryl and Alu-Dibond in our house), but I have spent a lot of money in Canon too. On the university I used an A1 to take the shots for our campus magazine. So I stayed with Canon. And there is a bit of resilience inside me who lets me think that I can find my own way. I just hope the 5DIV or 6D will be a stellar evolution (like the 7D or my old 1N)


So he's the guy that bought the Df. On another thread it was used to debunk the assumption that adding video to a camera increases prices. ;D

Interesting that in your household you did not consolidate to a single system. I know of one household who has 90% of the fastest L zooms and primes on offer being used by two people. So no misunderstanding erupts they have a 7D, 7D Mark II, 5D Mark II, 5DS R and 1D MarkIV.

Only lens that they do not have are 11-24, 135, 180 Macro, 600 and 1200.


----------



## Vern (Jun 14, 2015)

600 version one was introduced in 1999
600 version II in 2012
600 version III - ? = not soon.

I'd be excited by a version II 800 mm 5.6 w built in 1.4X (like the 200-400 f4), so rumor me that one please.

Did you perhaps speak to this guy in 2010?


----------



## dolina (Jun 14, 2015)

Vern said:


> 600 version one was introduced in 1999
> 600 version II in 2012
> 600 version III - ? = not soon.
> 
> ...



Series III lens will be out mid 2020 and will cost 2x the prevailing price.

800 IS II will be out 2020 and will cost 2x the prevailing price.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 15, 2015)

I would agree with the general consensus here, it's unlikely Canon would be in update mode to the Series II Lenses, they are about as good as you get in todays long lens department.

We could see an update soon for the older 200f/2, I for one would look forward to seeing that, although the current 200f/2 is an amazingly sharp lens, the AF could do with an upgrade.

I did see a recent rumour that Nikon were upgrading their Long Lenses to include fluorite elements, so your friend at Nikon may have been alluding to that.

And a load of points to be doing what your doing in your situation, making your own buying decisions in a home split between Nikon & Canon, your experience in home can only benefit from such a sensible situation.

Mine certainly does, I use both Canon & Nikon, my youngest son uses primarily Nikon, haven't seen a situation where we regret this decision, works & works well.

Buy the Lens now if your looking to Canon, wait a while if your going to Nikon, & look at the Canon 200-400f/4 (1.4x), try and hire both the 200-400f/4 & the Series II 500f/4, a side by side will give you a better view of what longer term will work best for you.

I own the 200-400f/4 & the 600f/4 II, I'm not a Birder so my preference is generally to the 200-400f/4 (560 @ f/5.6), either lens is a dream & I have no doubt when my 5DsR arrives in a week or so that both lenses will perform well on this body, but I'm waiting patiently for the 1DxII to replace my current 1Dx for primary use on these lenses.

Which ever way you go, enjoy your decission.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 15, 2015)

daniela said:


> ... He just said, that there are internal rumors, that Canon is updating their fast highend primes. ...


Hi daniela! 

I don't know if your friend was specially refering to fast telephoto lenses or just fast lenses. 

I think it is not only well known rumor but also high demand of enthusiasts and pros that Canon should update some of their fast primes like a rumored 35/1.4L II or a new 50/1.2L II, etc. Maybe your friend was talking about these lenses.

At the Telephoto lenses I am with a lot of posters here to say you won't see a new 500 or 600 mm/f4.0L lens soon. The Mark II versions are quite new and at minimum par or even better to anything else the competition offers here. 
Only the 800/5.6L seems to fall behind the new Nikon and could be due for an update.


----------



## daniela (Sep 14, 2015)

So, the rumor of a friend of my husband got true, there will be an (maybe parallel to the 600mm L ISII 4.0) update to the existing 600mm lens. 
We fetched him some hours ago at the Airport and he told us that rumors of visitors of this exhibition say, the lens will (maybe) be announced in 2016 at photokina and released in summer 2017. Testing it at the Olympic games next august. Others rumored, it will be in the shop in spring 2018 (ready for the soccer world cup 2018). Who knows??
Price will be higher than 15.000€ as DO and BR technology are expensive to be developed. And he heared, it will be an marvellous lens in optical quality. No exact rumors on weight loss (15-35% rumored).
And it will be definitively high-end-optimized for high MP cameras. 

Rumors,rumors,rumors, I know. But who saw an DO BR lens coming some month ago?


----------

